# Honey jalapeno bacon recipe



## glutton11 (Apr 12, 2017)

My first attempt at making maple bacon was a resounding success and im going to make another batch. I would like to try a honey jalapeno version this time as well. If anyone has a recipe that they have had success with i would love to make some at the same time and any tips on fresh peppers or dehydrated ect would be greatly appreciated. Trying to get something similar to a large breakfast chain restaurant whose version i think is a grand slam...


----------



## gnatboy911 (Apr 13, 2017)

I didn't do the honey thing, but I did do a jalapeño black pepper bacon. I cut 12 jalapeños in quarters lengthwise and put them in the dehydrator until completely dry. Seeds and all. Then put all the dried jalapeños in my blender. I dont have a spice grinder. Blender on high until they are powdered.

I dry cured my belly in vac bags. After curing I put the jalapeño powder and cracked black pepper on th belly. Then let it sit in the fridge for a couple days before cold smoking. Seasoned both sides. It turned out absolutely delicious. I would put more seasonings on next time though. Just my personal preference. I like things spicy. The bacon had a great subtle jalapeño flavor.


----------



## glutton11 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks i have some dry peppers my wife grew..great idea


----------



## gnatboy911 (Apr 13, 2017)

The 12 jalapenos only gave me a small jar full....one of those little 1/2 jelly jars.  I wish I'd have ground up more of them....I use the jalapeno powder on all sorts of stuff, its delicious and has a good spice kick.  I put some in my grilled cheese last night.  

I remember now that I did mist the surface of the belly a little with water before and after I put the later of black pepper and jalapeno powder on it.  I wanted to make sure it stuck.  I'm not sure if there is a better way to get it to stick or not.  Maybe a little cooking spray?  not sure on this one.  Keep us updated on your bacon!


----------



## tallbm (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm a novice when it comes to bacon making but I did make 16 pounds of bacon using LEM's Jalapeno bacon cure.

My thoughts are that if you season during the curing process that the seasoning will get pulled into the meat along with the cure, salts, and sugars.

I then followed directions to rinse off all cure and seasoning.  I had to soak the bellies for 6 hours in ice water because they were too salty during the fry test but after the soak they were right on and the 2nd fry test still had great jalapeno flavor.  A little spice to it but not enough for a 4 year old to notice it burning too much.

So my guess is that you can get away with it during the cure process if you have enough or figure out the right amount of jalapeno powder/seasoning to add at that point.

Again, these are just my observations from the LEM's Jalapeno bacon seasoning and maybe they will give some ideas for you to try.  I hope this helps :)


----------



## gnatboy911 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for the tips....Mine was an experiment for sure....a tasty one.  But always trying to improve.  I may add some jalapenos to the curing bag next time.


----------



## glutton11 (Apr 13, 2017)

Now i just gotta figure out the honey flavor i used dehydrated maple chips in the maple bacon so i will hit the local bulk food store and see if maybe some dehydrated honey flakes are available. Thanks for the tips all.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 13, 2017)

glutton11 said:


> Now i just gotta figure out the honey flavor i used dehydrated maple chips in the maple bacon so i will hit the local bulk food store and see if maybe some dehydrated honey flakes are available. Thanks for the tips all.



A gent where I work uses honey granules, but I don't know how much per pound.


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 13, 2017)

Honey Jalapeno sounds like a great combo for the bacon, I did go to the bulk store you told that you told me about and picked up a large bag of the maple flakes to try out. Wonder how that would be with the Jalapeno??


----------



## glutton11 (Apr 13, 2017)

im gonna go check out the bulk barn and see if the have any dehydrated honey. If not that will be the plan...good thinking..


----------

